# Fees for british hospital in lisbon



## cokoliso

Hi everybody. Happy Spring. 
Does anyone can give me information on how to obtain the fees to get private medical insurance in the British Hospital of Lisbon or any other good hospital in the region?
I am an American who is thinking about retiring to Portugal. I do not have the right to use their medical system, thus I must go private. 

One more question: Is there a way to become elegible for medical services in Portugal when you're not a Portuguese or a member of the EU? 

Thank you all for your help
coko


----------



## pedrolx

Hello,

I think anyone living in Portugal can use the Portuguese National Health Service (SNS in Portuguese).

You just have to go to your nearest "Centro de Saúde" with your documentation (passport + visas etc) and get your number - then you'll have access to the SNS. Depending on your particular situation they will explain to you what you need to do.

In any case if you feel truly sick (hopefully not!) you can always use the emergencies. (they are obliged by law to help you)

In what relates to private practices, you have the British Hospital, or the CUF, or others. 

The CUFS are very modern and in my opinion the best. Check out their webpage and check out for yourself

Sometimes opening an account in a Portuguese bank (BPI is the best for me) will help you - as they normally offer a set of different health insurance plans for you to choose from.


----------



## cokoliso

thanx, pedro. Could you tell me what is a CUF? Where can I find information?
I will try to get a place around Villa Franca de Xira, Povoa, or Castanheira. CLose to Lisbon but not in Lisbon proper. You think these places are close enough to the city?
Are they fine places to live?
Take care

cokoliso


----------



## pedrolx

Hospitais CUF is a chain of private hospitals, there are 5 in the lisbon area, including fairly near Povoa, Castanheira, Vila Franca which is the CUF-Descobertas in the expo area. You can find information online google Hospital cuf or go visit one of their hospitals there is one in Infante Santo, one in Expo, one in Alvalade, one in Cascais, one in Belem..... 

Povoa and Castanheira are alright it's cheaper to buy there than within the lisbon perimeter. Vila Franca is a bit far from the city, in my opinion. Bobadela is a nice place as well, and closer than Povoa or Castanheira.


----------



## siobhanwf

If you are moving to Portugal and are not a European Union citizen then you will not have access to the Portuguese public health system unless you are working and paying into Portuguese social security through automatically deducted contributions from your paycheck. If you are contributing to the Portuguese social security system then you are entitled to receive medical services and treatment from the public health system in Portugal. You family is also entitled to access to the public health system in Portugal as an extension of your qualification. 

A foreign national immigrating to Portugal without employment must obtain and prove they have private health insurance cover for Portugal in order for the Portuguese immigration authorities to grant permission for residency – this is because they are not making financial contributions to healthcare by paying income tax to the Portuguese Segurança social. Foreign nationals permitted to work in Portugal, must obtain a medical card from the local healthcare centre, which entitles the holder to free or subsidized medical care from the Portuguese NHS.


----------



## lulu83

Would this stand for children as well?


----------



## siobhanwf

lulu83 said:


> Would this stand for children as well?


Yes as they are covered under the parents.


----------



## Carolyn Kain

My husband requires a PET CT scan on vertebrae L 2. He has a letter from his dermatologist. We live in the Algarve. How much approximately does a PET CT scan cost?
With thanks, Carolyn Kain


----------

